# Recessed Wall / Storage



## Old College Try (May 12, 2009)

We have a recessed area along the top of the wall in our living room which seems like it could be used for much needed storage. The recess is about 2' high x 2' deep x 24' long. I had the idea of making doors that have the appearance of wall panels and trimming the area out. The doors would likely be hinged on the top and swing up for accessing the area. Has anyone ever seen anything like I'm proposing? Would it look strange? Any better ideas?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

24 foot long? That's very long.
Anyhow, if done properly it would look
fine and be a great storage area for you. 
How many doors were you thinking about?


----------



## Old College Try (May 12, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> 24 foot long? That's very long.
> Anyhow, if done properly it would look
> fine and be a great storage area for you.
> How many doors were you thinking about?


The recessed area runs the entire length of the room and into the hallway that runs out of the room. I'm thinking somewhere between four and six foot wide door panels so probably 4 to 6 doors.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's going to be a challenge. But if done properly you could pull it off
and it would look good. Are you making the doors and what kind of
hinges would you use? 

Lay out a few options on graph paper. I think a bit of wall space between cabinets (8" or so) would look good. 
Do the math, lay out a few options of cabinet sizes with wall spaces in between
and see what looks good to you.


----------



## HandygalTX (Sep 27, 2016)

This was done in the 50's over bathtubs all the time. Very nice looking if you do it well. 2x4 frame, then an overlay door or sliding barn door style would be great. Trim out the edges, caulk and paint.


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like you have the lined wicker baskets already...why not save yourself some time and have those up there?

If you want more permanent then the doors would be great! Your issue with them hinging at the top would be how to hold them open. I think sliders might be the way to go.


----------



## G'terDone (Jan 31, 2017)

We have a similar space in our house that I have been trying to decide what to with. I fell like it is wasted space right now. I like the idea of putting in cabinets and creating extra storage space. I would draw out some different ideas and play with the design before you commit.


----------

